# [KVM] Installation problème

## gluglu

bonsoir à tous  :Smile: 

J'ai une erreur lors de la compilation de app-emulation/kvm-kmod-88-r1

quelqu'un aurait une idée pour régler ce souci :

```

86/kvm_main.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-kmod-88-r1/work/kvm-kmod-devel-88/x86/x86.o

Dans le fichier inclus à partir de /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-kmod-88-r1/work/kvm-kmod-devel-88/x86/trace.h:355,

          à partir de /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-kmod-88-r1/work/kvm-kmod-devel-88/x86/x86.c:83:

include/trace/define_trace.h:53:43: erreur: arch/x86/kvm/trace.h : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-kmod-88-r1/work/kvm-kmod-devel-88/x86/x86.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-kmod-88-r1/work/kvm-kmod-devel-88/x86] Erreur 2

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-kmod-88-r1/work/kvm-kmod-devel-88] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r4 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-emulation/kvm-kmod-88-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3413:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2641:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}       ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   all

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-kmod-88-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-kmod-88-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/kvm-kmod-88-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-kmod-88-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/kvm-kmod-88-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: app-emulation/kvm-kmod-88-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3413:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2641:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}       ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   all

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-kmod-88-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-kmod-88-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

J'ai mis ceci dans mon fichier /etc/portage/package.use :

```

app-emulation/kvm alsa ncurses sdl havekernel modules

```

et j'utilise la commande :

```

emerge -av kvm

```

Merci d'avance

----------

## kwenspc

À ta place j'utiliserais ni app-emulation/kvm ni app-emulation/kvm-kmod mais leus modules KVM de ton noyau 2.6.31 nettement plus récent que les versions proposées via portage (qui date de juin ou juillet derniers). 

Et qemu, qui sait utiliser les modules kvm depuis la version 0.10 (ou 0.9 je sais plus exactement)

----------

## DuF

Et comme je l'ai indiqué dans mon post sur "qemu/virtualbox", la dernière version de qemu (0.11.0) avec les modules kvm est vraiment très très bien...

----------

## gluglu

visiblement ma gentoo n'aime pas la virtualisation :s

emerge -av qemu :

```

* qemu requires gcc-3 in order to build and work correctly

 * please compile it switching to gcc-3.

 * We are aware that qemu can guess a gcc-3 but this feature

 * could be harmful.

 * 

 * ERROR: app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r3.ebuild, line   39:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "gcc 4 cannot build qemu"

 *  The die message:

 *   gcc 4 cannot build qemu

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r3/temp/die.env'.

 * 

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu essayé avec une version démasquée de qemu, plus récente ?

----------

## kwenspc

on te dit qemu 0.11...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Apparemment, tu es en "stable", tu dois démasquer qemu  :Wink: 

----------

## gluglu

ça fait peu de temps que je suis sous gentoo alors vous enflammez pas le potiron les amis, je vais essayer.

----------

## kwenspc

 *gluglu wrote:*   

> ça fait peu de temps que je suis sous gentoo alors vous enflammez pas le potiron les amis, je vais essayer.

 

T'es censés avoir lu le handbook en principe... Ceci dit, sympa l'expression  :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

Effectivement, on a démarré un peu vite, mais en même temps quand quelqu'un m'indique qu'il arrive pas à compiler kvm sur sa gentoo, je pars du postulat qu'il maitrise gentoo (en tout cas ce postulat fonctionne systématiquement avec mon entourage)   :Laughing: 

----------

## gluglu

haaaaaa  :Smile: 

```

emerge -av qemu

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.29" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.30-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.29 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "app-emulation/qemu-0.11.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "qemu" [argument])

Dellix portage # uname -a

Linux Dellix 2.6.31-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Fri Oct 30 15:01:24 CET 2009 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2400 @ 1.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

la nature s'acharne  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est presque prédictible : en démasquant un paquet, il faut en démasquer d'autres.

Installe autounmask et lance "autounmask qemu".

EDIT: et tu devras très probablement passer à un kernel plus récent.

----------

## gluglu

j'aime bien ta technique automachin , je connaissais pas meri bien  :Smile: 

par contre un kernel plus récent que 2.6.31-gentoo-r4 ça existe ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *gluglu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> par contre un kernel plus récent que 2.6.31-gentoo-r4 ça existe ?

 

Non, je ne crois pas mais tu vas sur la page databases de gentoo  ICI ...

sinon débloque les paquets vers testing puisque tu es en stable x86:

```

echo 'categorie/paquet ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

```

Gentoo c'est pas mal la doc au début ensuite on gère ...

Enjoy !

----------

## Leander256

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> À ta place j'utiliserais ni app-emulation/kvm ni app-emulation/kvm-kmod mais leus modules KVM de ton noyau 2.6.31 nettement plus récent que les versions proposées via portage (qui date de juin ou juillet derniers). 
> 
> Et qemu, qui sait utiliser les modules kvm depuis la version 0.10 (ou 0.9 je sais plus exactement)

 

Juste pour info l'ebuild de qemu ne gère pas du tout les permissions de kvm, contrairement à app-emulation/kvm qui crée un groupe kvm et rajoute une règle udev pour que ce groupe ait accès à /dev/kvm. Donc il faut bidouiller un peu pour pouvoir lancer qemu + kvm quand on est pas root.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Juste pour info l'ebuild de qemu ne gère pas du tout les permissions de kvm, contrairement à app-emulation/kvm qui crée un groupe kvm et rajoute une règle udev pour que ce groupe ait accès à /dev/kvm. Donc il faut bidouiller un peu pour pouvoir lancer qemu + kvm quand on est pas root.

 

En effet. En fait y a juste la règle udev qui manque, qemu crée un groupe qemu. Il faudrait fournir le fichier de regle udev avec l'ebuild qemu.

----------

## mrpouet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Installe autounmask et lance "autounmask qemu".
> 
> 

 

w00t je connaissais pas   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

héhé, j'ai épaté un développeur  :Wink: 

----------

